
How do I find the best co-founder? - spectaclepiece
I want to develop a product and I know that my chances for achieving the best possible result are vastly increased by finding the most suitable co-founder to compliment my abilities. What advice can this excellent community provide on the best way of accomplishing that?
======
RemingtonLak
Hard as finding your soulmate. I live in Silicon Valley and have gone to
countless meetups and talks to no avail. I gave up. I can do it sole, but
unable to self motivate.

What have you tried?

